# Guinea pig brothers need a new home



## hoolins (Dec 6, 2010)

I have 2 gorgeous guinea pig brothers, Hurley and Alfie, who are 1 year old. Sadly I need to re-home them due to my illness, I have Multiple sclerosis and now also asthma. They are free to whoever can give them a loving home. They live inside due to how cold it has been and so they will come with their own inside hutch and also an outside wooden run. They are very friendly and used to being handled - AND used to having carrots when they hear the fridge door open!! They are quite used to my daughters dog who loves to bark at them when he wants them to play!

Please just email me if you may be interested or call me on 07594643010 - we are in the Blackburn area in Lancashire


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Probably the very best thing you can do for your boys is to contact a local rescue to see if they can take them. Many general animal rescues help guinea pigs, check your Yellow Pages or ring local vets and ask for numbers.

The link below may also be helpful. Do let us know how you get on 

Guinea Pig Rehome - Adopt a unwanted Guineapig (cavy) from a rescue centre


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Try this forum. You may find someone on there willing to take them. There are quite a few rescues on there too.

http://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk/


----------



## cariadhp (Dec 26, 2010)

hoolins said:


> I have 2 gorgeous guinea pig brothers, Hurley and Alfie, who are 1 year old. Sadly I need to re-home them due to my illness, I have Multiple sclerosis and now also asthma. They are free to whoever can give them a loving home. They live inside due to how cold it has been and so they will come with their own inside hutch and also an outside wooden run. They are very friendly and used to being handled - AND used to having carrots when they hear the fridge door open!! They are quite used to my daughters dog who loves to bark at them when he wants them to play!
> 
> Please just email me if you may be interested or call me on 07594643010 - we are in the Blackburn area in Lancashire


have you found a home for these two boys as i recently lost my old boar who was over 7 years old

elaine


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I have room for some more if you get stuck.


----------

